# Descaling My Cherub



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

I have had my Cherub since March and only ever filled it with Brita filtered water and changed the internal filter once, however i feel i should descale it as it is used daily.

To this end i have purchased, form Bella Barista, some citric acid (copper boiler so OK?)

This is were my knowledge ends and i have a habit of shagging up the simplest of task!

Having searched the forum, i can not find a idiots step by step guide to descaling, so here is how intend to do it. Please feel free to point me in the right direction to a guide, or give me some pointers, i do not want to break it!


Remove internal water filter

Heat Machine and run citric acid dilute (tablespoon per litre???) into m/c

Run solution through group head and steam wand

turn off machine

Leave it for half hour turn on and flush some more solution through machine

Switch off and tilt machine left, right, back and forward for 1/4 hour eachway to ensure all boiler is descaled (propping it with a lump of wood)

Fill tank with fresh water and run through group head and wand until no citric taste

Then flush again for good measure

Job Done....Simples!


Or is it? Please chip in

Edit. When referring to group head I do mean hot water tap as well


----------



## stub24 (Sep 22, 2013)

Wouldn't you still have some citric acid in the main boiler if it has filled with the reservoir full of citric acid solution? I wonder if it's possible to easily drain the main boiler and refill with fresh water. Yes I know wasn't very helpful sorry.


----------



## shaun1 (Oct 8, 2012)

No, should be fine if you pull a couple of tank fulls of fresh water through the hot water wand as it is connected directly to the boiler. You can drain the boiler at the pump feed connection but taking pipes off the boiler can be a pain as in access etc.


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

When I descale this is how I do my Cherub. Originally posted by VintageCigarMan or his Rocket. Note you can't remove the tank. The trick to it is to turn off the machine each time you use the tap for the boiler so the pump doesn't kick in.

As far as descaling goes, thsi is what I do with my Rocket which is a HX and the same should work for a Cherub:-

- Bring up. to working temperature.

- Switch off, drain boiler by turning on hot water tap and letting it empty as much as possible

- Clean water tank out and fill with solution of 50gm citric acid crystals per litre of water.

- Allow boiler to fill up with this descaling solution and reach working temperature

- Draw water from grouphead and steam wand to get descaling solution in there

- Backflush

- Switch off and leave for 30 minutes

- Switch on and bring up to working temperature.

- Draw water and backflush again. Switch off and leave for another 15 minutes

- Bring back to working temperature

- Switch off and drain boiler

- Clean out tank again and re-fill with clean water

- Allow boiler to refill with clean water, then let machine come up to temperature

- Draw water through all exits - grouphead, steam wand, water tap.

- Switch off and empty boiler

- Repeat last three steps three or four times to get rid of all descaler in boiler

- Done

Orig


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Thanks

I Will try the method above. Apreciated!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Origmarm - how long does it take you?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

About an hr all told including waits


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

origmarm said:


> About an hr all told including waits


About 7 hours quicker than the "Rock'n'Roll" method suggested by Seattle Coffee Gear!

I think I know which way I'll try.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

Is it food grade Citric Acid one should look for when buying for descaling?


----------



## origmarm (Mar 7, 2012)

I've always used Puly Baby. This one:

http://www.happydonkey.co.uk/hd0588-puly-baby.html

But Citric Acid will do fine. It may not be necessary to use the food grade stuff but given that you'll be drinking out of it I wouldn't take the risk


----------

